# a livable small city in china--zhangjiagang city



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

a small county level city,population 0.9 million.
by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/bc/eb/aa/0c97b29cc430a6e3a43c778f27fe56b6.jpg
by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics, nice and clean city with a long name...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Linguine said:


> great pics, nice and clean city with a long name...


thanks for comment
by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice City, oliver999! Is that where you from?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4








by 牧尤公子 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=4


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

little universe said:


> Very Nice City, oliver999! Is that where you from?


yes, i am from the city of zhangjiagang
by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=3








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=3








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=3


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2









by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2








by 牧尤公子http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1312539424?pn=2


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice photos oliver999, thanks for sharing...:cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice city.....


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Highcliff said:


> nice city.....


thank you


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

This looks quite interesting! Are there many cities like this in China?
(also, the fact that 0,9 million people is considered "small" in China...in Russia that would be a pretty big city)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

There are dozens of small cities like Zhangjiagang in Zhejiang Province and Southern Jiangsu Province (or called Yangtze River Delta Region compassing Shanghai), one of the country's most well-developed regions. 


Here's a similar small city in Zhejiang Province, my hometown, Wenling City. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531715


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice aerial pics...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Linguine said:


> nice aerial pics...


thanks


----------

